# Really Need Help Afrer Perineal Hernia Surgery - Lifetime Low Residue Diet!



## Spocks Mom (Jan 29, 2009)

My beloved 6yr old dober-boy just went through surgery 1/27 for a right perineal hernia with ruptured anus. The vet removed the large pocket created by the hernia, put intestines that had slipped into the pockets back where they belonged and secured the colon to the abdominal wall, and shored up the exit passage with a skin graft from the thigh to make it stronger. His bladder was also dropping into a pocket so that got a sling. And he got neutered. The ligament around the bum on that side was gone, and the other is weak. To say the least, he's been through a lot, but is happy and hungry. When we discussed what was found post op, the vet felt it was a combination of genetic predisposition to low muscle mass and his intact state lead to the formation of the pockets (hernias). The neutering should shrink up various passages in the area, and the graft will act as an additional barrier as well as short up the lining. 

Despite all the work and 3 different surgeries done, the vet says no more dry kibble, and he needs to be on a low residue diet with fiber to make feces as soft and small and easy to digest and pass as possible. The vet and I discussed his current diet, which is free fed dry kibble and varied human reminants of beef, pork, chicken, fish, vegetables, and so forth. In other words, he's alway had a mixed cooked and kibble diet, as have our other two dogs. We want to try cooking for him, and the vet believes it is a good option for us. We have a farm, and raise cows, chickens, duck and a garden. My husband loves to cook and does large quantities of soups and stews already for us to eat and freezes them in portions often. We're thinking stewed lean beef, pork, chicken, fish, rice, oats, barley and such would be good. I was hoping for some advice from anyone who has been here, or could suggest good kitchen recipes for low residue and high digestability. At the moment we're still doing near liquid diet broths with stewed barely, carrot, rice, chicken and beef, and very little of those in the broth for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Marvilla (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to notice that no one has replied to this post.. I would also be very interested in hearing about the diet after perineal hernia surgery.. My dog got diagnosed with this horrible condition for the second time already and I'm willing to do anything to prevent it to ever happen again. At the moment I'm feeding him mushed vegetables with meat / chicken / fish.. I don't dare to give any dry kibble, since there's already been two operations. Vet thinks that we should feed him dry kibble, but look what happened again.


----------



## Spocks Mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Marvilla said:


> I'm sorry to notice that no one has replied to this post.. I would also be very interested in hearing about the diet after perineal hernia surgery.. My dog got diagnosed with this horrible condition for the second time already and I'm willing to do anything to prevent it to ever happen again. At the moment I'm feeding him mushed vegetables with meat / chicken / fish.. I don't dare to give any dry kibble, since there's already been two operations. Vet thinks that we should feed him dry kibble, but look what happened again.


No problem, I got the notification when you replied  Maybe I can help you after all the time I've been dealing with post-op. I'm pleased to say my dog will be 11 years old this year, and in excellent health with no complications after that surgery 5 years ago. If anything, he's a bit too fat! I can tell you what my doberman has been eating to prevent a reoccurance. I feed him twice a day, usually a mix of veggies, very small pieces of low fat meat, and a grain or pasta as the base. He loves it. I never give him kibble anymore. For breakfast this morning he had stewed beef, stewed carrots, brown rice and a glob of peanut butter. I make sure he gets things like samon, tuna and liver regularly too. I also give him yogurt regularly for probiotics, and pumpkin to help clean him out. I also give him a child's chewable daily vitamin and a half adult dose of metamucil (fiber laxative) to keep the output soft and easy to pass. It works like a charm. Here's a list of foods they can eat and you can create a meal plan from. I am for roughly 40% Meat 30% Veggies 30% Starch.

Ground Beef
Chicken
Rice (ground beef and rice best for tummy upsets)
Spinach
Lettuce
Bean Sprouts
Broccoli (small amounts)
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Canola Oil
Catfish
Pasta/Noodles
Apples
Bananas
Beef liver
Beens (green, wax, string, etc)
Black olives
Baby food
Brown rice
Carrots
Cashews
Celery
Cheerios
Cheese (American or cheddar)
Chicken broth
Cottage cheese
Cream cheese
Croutons
Dried fruit (bananas, apricots, apples only)
Eggs (cooked)
Flax
Honey
Lamb
Liver
Macaroni & cheese
Nectarines
Oatmeal
Orange slices
Peaches
Peanut butter
Peas
Potatoes (no skins??)
Pumpkin (canned)
Ravioli
Rice cakes
Steak scraps
Squash
Sweet potato
Talapia
Tomatoes (no green or stems)
Tortellini
Tuna
Turkey
Wheat germ
Yam
Yogurt

Never:

Avocado
Pear pips
Potato peelings, green potatoes
Rhubarb
Yeast dough
Caffeine
Hops
Tomato leaves & stems
Broccoli (in large amounts)
Raisins
Chocolate
Macadamia nuts
Mushrooms
Onions
Garlic

Hope this helps, and best wishes to your special boy!


----------



## Marvilla (Jan 1, 2012)

Spocks mom: I'm thrilled about your post! It's most comforting to hear that your dog has been doing so fine after the surgery! And it's very kind of you to tell me about the foods, thank you! My dog is also getting better each day and he'd like to play all the time when we go outside.. Just like he understood that he no longer (God I hope for that) needs to suffer and he can live a better life now. After reading your post, I now dare to believe in better tomorrow!

One more question.. Do you ever give any kind of bones to your dog? Maybe it's not so good to the stomach? Best wishes to your survivor also!


----------



## Spocks Mom (Jan 29, 2009)

No problem! I hope you have as good of success as we have. We have cows, so we get the marrow bones back from the butcher. These make excellent treats since he can only get the soft marrow out of them, and the bone is not going to splinter or get digested. Sometimes I take one after he's finished with it and stuff the middle with peanut butter, then freeze it as a nice summer treat. But he does not get bones he can injest. The output is just too solid to risk doing that.


----------

